# Reliance Thunder Broadband



## adityak469 (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone used Reliance Thunder? It looks promising and I just found out that its available in my area. If yes then how's the ping and how's the customer support?

Wireline Internet, Postpaid Plans – Reliance Communications


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2014)

Search reliance here in this forum section.as far as i know if service is good in your area it is the best option but if not then it is the worst option,better ask someone in your locality.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 28, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Search reliance here in this forum section.as far as i know if service is good in your area it is the best option but if not then it is the worst option,better ask someone in your locality.



in my locality no one knoes anyhting other than BSNL 

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> Search reliance here in this forum section.as far as i know if service is good in your area it is the best option but if not then it is the worst option,better ask someone in your locality.



looks like no good reviews 
i'll have to review it myself


----------



## RBX (Dec 28, 2014)

It's well priced and has no FUP, minor problems get fixed in a day or two, but once or twice a year they do have some major problems and you're stuck with no connectivity for at least a month. Last time such problem occurred, I was left without connectivity for 3+ month, later they provided free connectivity for 1.5 months.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2014)

3 months without connection is BAD, very BAD.. i hope you werent charged with for those months, otherwise it looks pretty awesome for what they offer

can you post a pingtest to singapore servers ?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> 3 months without connection is BAD, very BAD.. i hope you werent charged with for those months, otherwise it looks pretty awesome for what they offer
> 
> can you post a pingtest to singapore servers ?



I was charged for a whole  month even if it was BSNL fault.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2014)

thats typical BSNL mate, they do that stuff everywhere


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 30, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I was charged for a whole  month even if it was BSNL fault.



we get a 12k bill every month of a bsnl connection which was closed 4 years ago


----------



## $hadow (Dec 31, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> we get a 12k bill every month of a bsnl connection which was closed 4 years ago



man I thought that they had a certain sanity level but every time I can find a raised bar easily.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 2, 2015)

To all @TDF, Friends and [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] in particular.
Shall I go on for the *Reliance wireline Broadband Freedom 999 Plan(Unlimited + Postpaid)*,which is available in my area of stay???
In that case I have to say Goodbye to BSNL (using since 2005...with Plan changes...!!!)as an old trusted companion.

How much trustworthy + reliable is RELIANCE ???

Seeking advice from you Friends.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 2, 2015)

I would say if you are happy with BSNL why leave it. But if you want to move on first check out how is the performance of reliance in your area coz if it is bad or OK you are doomed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2015)

It is a matter of chance,if reliance service is good in your area it is the best but if not then it is the worst.I suggest talking to some existing reliance user in your area or else take a chance by taking the connection for 2 months to see if it is reliable while keeping bsnl connection(you can change your bsnl plan to basic phone call only Rs.190 plan as it will be much more hassle to disconnect/reconnect land line again compared to just changing plan).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is a matter of chance,if reliance service is good in your area it is the best but if not then it is the worst.I suggest talking to some existing reliance user in your area or else take a chance by taking the connection for 2 months to see if it is reliable while keeping bsnl connection(you can change your bsnl plan to basic phone call only Rs.190 plan as it will be much more hassle to disconnect/reconnect land line again compared to just changing plan).



In that case shifting to* General Plan 195*(only calls) will be a better option. Thank You for your wise advice friend.

By the way, Reliance BB,is it similar to BSNL in configuration or different like that of Alliance or Wishnet(Cable BB)?
I mean ,please explain in details about Reliance Broadband network. 
Can I establish a Hotspot as my existing BSNL connection,which I had set up(by the help of you and others)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2015)

It is similar to bsnl but with one major difference.Reliance BB does not store username/password in modem & you have to go to reliance login web login page to login & then connect(similar to cable broadband).once connected you can use mac cloning to set your modem/router mac id to the mac id of device used to login & can get simultaneous net access on multiple devices.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 3, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is similar to bsnl but with one major difference.Reliance BB does not store username/password in modem & *you have to go to reliance login web login page to login* & then connect(similar to cable broadband).once connected you can use mac cloning to set your modem/router mac id to the mac id of device used to login & can get simultaneous net access on multiple devices.


Thanks Friend,but a little bit confusion,hence a query.
If I need to go to Reliance login web page to login,then initially after opening up a browser(Firefox,Chrome,Opera,etc...),how do I open up the login page for Reliance??
As according to their condition,until & unless I login with my username + password(provided) I shall be unable to browse/surf the web,rather to open up any web page/site.
Please clarify this.


----------



## funfex (Jan 3, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks Friend,but a little bit confusion,hence a query.
> If I need to go to Reliance login web page to login,then initially after opening up a browser(Firefox,Chrome,Opera,etc...),how do I open up the login page for Reliance??
> As according to their condition,until & unless I login with my username + password(provided) I shall be unable to browse/surf the web,rather to open up any web page/site.
> Please clarify this.


Create a Bookmark .... They will give u the website and mostly if ur not connected it will auto redirect u 2 the Login Page


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2015)

opening web page does not necessarily mean internet connection,all such login pages are hosted on internal network.simply speaking you will be opening another pc in a big lan.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 4, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> opening web page does not necessarily mean internet connection,all such login pages are hosted on internal network.*simply speaking you will be opening another pc in a big lan*.



I understood...got it.
Thank You.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 12, 2015)

Ultimately,Reliance is contacting me regarding the interest by me they see for their Thunder Plans.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 13, 2015)

turns out no reliance thunder in ranchi ;-;


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 22, 2015)

i have thunder plans in my city but not in my locality.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 22, 2015)

Dumping Reliance altogether.
They haven't contacted/communicated to me after sending 2~3 emails,regarding my queries and interest on their Thunder Plans..
Long live my old,faithful and loyal BSNL.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 23, 2015)

and they spammed me thrice asking for my address to send the staff to install a broadband


----------



## $hadow (Jan 24, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Dumping Reliance altogether.
> They haven't contacted/communicated to me after sending 2~3 emails,regarding my queries and interest on their Thunder Plans..
> Long live my old,faithful and loyal BSNL.



Reliance always suck when it comes to customer feedback of any type.


----------

